# Quick question



## OneillArroyo201 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everbody. Just want to ask a question real quick. In Nj if you fail your national exam do you get another try?


----------



## Katie (Jan 22, 2008)

I found this: http://www.nj.gov/health/ems/documents/njac840ar.pdf

The test can be taken 3 times.  See page 22 of above document for more info 

_(c) A person who does not achieve a passing score on the NREMT-Basic Certification
Examination as determined by the NREMT shall be permitted two additional opportunities to sit for the examination and to achieve a passing score. A person who achieves a passing score on the second or third attempt, as applicable, and has met all other requirements for EMT-Basic certification as identified at N.J.A.C. 8:40A-7.2 shall be issued an EMT-Basic certification card.
(d) A person who has completed an EMT-Basic training program and has failed the
NREMT-Basic Certification Examination three times may become eligible to sit for the examination by successfully completing an approved Core 13 program and obtaining an official "EMT-Basic Retraining Program: Certificate of Eligibility," as completed by the program coordinator.
1. Upon compliance with the requirements set forth in (d) above, a person shall
be permitted three additional opportunities to sit for the NREMT-Basic Certification Examination._


----------

